# Massey 81xx or 82xx series



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

I am looking to upgrade my current 35 year old main tractor with something a little more modern. Does anyone have an 81xx or 82xx series Massey? I am looking at something in the range of an 8140/8240 through the 8160/8245 models. Will be using it to pull a 5x6 round baler and to do about 30 to 40 acres of row crop each year. My current tractor has a 24 speed powershift so I really like the idea of the 32 speed Dynashift in the 81xx and 82xx series. The Sisu engine is supposed to be bulletproof as well. I can't justify a new $125,00 tractor so these $50,000 low houred tractors are in my price range. Any thoughts on these, good or bad?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JayTN said:


> I am looking to upgrade my current 35 year old main tractor with something a little more modern. Does anyone have an 81xx or 82xx series Massey? I am looking at something in the range of an 8140/8240 through the 8160/8245 models. Will be using it to pull a 5x6 round baler and to do about 30 to 40 acres of row crop each year. My current tractor has a 24 speed powershift so I really like the idea of the 32 speed Dynashift in the 81xx and 82xx series. The Sisu engine is supposed to be bulletproof as well. I can't justify a new $125,00 tractor so these $50,000 low houred tractors are in my price range. Any thoughts on these, good or bad?


Now this is heresay. But I've heard that generation of the 8140 and 8160 isn't as good as newer generations like the 8245 and 8240. For example they really improved around 2000-2001 or so. But then that is when a real MF dealer opened in our area and took marketing and selling MF equipment seriously.


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

Also looking at some 74xx series if anyone has any input on them.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a 8150 and 8450.The 8150 has been a good tractor.I bought new in 96.Its done all my tillage until 2 yrs ago when I got the 8450.its also baled every bale of hay since 96.Over 60,000 bales.Only thing I've fixed is the computor and the AC.Oh I replaced the PTO switch and a hyd lever I wore out from baleing.About $2000 total in repairs in 20 yrs.Like the dyna shift for baleing.I'd highly recommend one.Very economical on fuel also.

On top of that I saved $25,000 when I purchased it compared to green.Yea it's worth about 25K less then the green one now but I still have my 25k plus 20 yrs of interest.


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

swmnhay, What baler did you pull with the 8150? And did you ever feel like it was too much tractor? The ones I have looked at have 3 to 4000 hours, would it bother you to buy a used one with that number of hours? And how many hours are currently on the 8150?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JayTN said:


> swmnhay, What baler did you pull with the 8150? And did you ever feel like it was too much tractor? The ones I have looked at have 3 to 4000 hours, would it bother you to buy a used one with that number of hours? And how many hours are currently on the 8150?


605 Vermeers an XL then an M and then 3 SM's.About 6000 hrs.In steep hills I need most of the HP mainly because of the speed I'm traveling takes extra HP.Depends how heavy the hay is but from 9-11.5 mph is my usual baleing speed.Dyna shift is nice incase you need to slow down on a steep hill,etc.You definatly could get by with less HP on flat ground.The extra weight and duals help from getting pushed around turning on a hill.

I was actually looking for another one.Everyone I looked at was abused IMO.Ended up buying a 8450 with only 1250 hrs on it in nice shape.I've never put that one on the baler but can if I need to.


----------



## JayTN (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply swmnhay. Most of my ground is pretty flat but I do like having the weight of a larger tractor. My tractor with the ballasted tires and when the loader is on loader is around 15000. And would like duals because of the springs here are usually wet which affects my row crop ground. I will just continue my search for the right one and not get in a hurry to buy. I called about a couple but noticed they looked like they had been repainted, and can't understand why a tractor with less than 3000 hours needs a paint job unless it's been abused. So I passed on those. Probably will have to pay one of those guys that grades equipment to inspect the ones I am looking at because most are pretty far away from me.


----------

